# ¿Qué cojones pasa con Oficina Directa?



## ruixat (16 Oct 2013)

Me han cobrado 20€ por "Cuota anual de tarjeta 4B" que ni he pedido, ni tengo ni tuve. Y llevo tol santo día llamando para pedir el reintegro y para cancelar un depósito y no paran de comunicar. El lunes conseguí hablar tras casi 3 horas llamando.

Los teléfonos so los de su web y los de "no más números 900". Naturalmente en la oficina de Banco Popular no pueden decirme nada. ¿Qué cojones pasa?

902 330 330
915 245 150
981 779 104


----------



## amar35 (16 Oct 2013)

Banco pastor como siempre comisiones y mas comisiones.
Yo tengo una cuenta "libre de comisiones" y no paran,todos los meses reclamando y lo peor es que no te hacen ni puto caso (aunque me las quitan por cojo...)
Reclama es lo que te queda (y cambia de banco hay mejores opciones)


----------



## ruixat (16 Oct 2013)

amar35 dijo:


> Banco pastor como siempre comisiones y mas comisiones.
> Yo tengo una cuenta "libre de comisiones" y no paran,todos los meses reclamando y lo peor es que no te hacen ni puto caso (aunque me las quitan por cojo...)
> Reclama es lo que te queda (y cambia de banco hay mejores opciones)



cuando alguien coja el teléfono...... sigo llamando y es imposible. Qué tortura.


----------



## estalviador (16 Oct 2013)

Pues si, ayer me llegó una nueva tarjeta de coordenadas donde ahora han eliminado el nombre de Banco Pastor y solo sale el del Popular. Estuve llamando para preguntar pero no hubo cojones de que me cogieran el telefono.


----------



## ruixat (16 Oct 2013)

Pues me lo han cogido pero ha sido surrealista:

Yo: que me quiten la comisión indebida de la tarjeta y me cancelen el depósito ese que me han creado.

- Espere (.....) _pasados 11 minutos_ el sistema no me funciona. Vamos a poner una reclamación.

_pasados 3 minutos_

- Quiero cancelar el depósito tal

- Espere

_pasados 1-2 minutos_

- diga sus claves al sistema de locución.

- Se lo digo

_pasados 10 minutos_

- ¿ya está? bien, pues ahora verfico, espere

_pasados 3 minutos_

- Se ha superado el tiempo máximo de llamada, tenemos que repetir todo de nuevo.

Y ahora estoy llamando de nuevo y tampoco cojen.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 14:15 ----------

jo jo jo, me han vuelto a coger peeeeeeeeero me han pasado con ........ el call center de Banco Popular, donde, naturalmente, no pueden hacer nada de Oficina Directa.


----------



## Dotierr (16 Oct 2013)

estalviador dijo:


> Pues si, ayer me llegó una nueva tarjeta de coordenadas donde ahora han eliminado el nombre de Banco Pastor y solo sale el del Popular. Estuve llamando para preguntar pero no hubo cojones de que me cogieran el telefono.



Por la web yo no pude activarla la nueva tarj.coordenadas de Oficina Directa, no se muestra en la opción activar tarjetas, me tocará llamar, pero visto lo visto, esperare un poco, deben estar muy liados con la integración...


----------



## ruixat (16 Oct 2013)

Es que el lunes a mi ya no me cogían. Llevo 3 días para poder operar con ellos. Esto en 2011 merecía poner corralito en "Oficina Directa" en el título del hilo....


----------



## ruixat (16 Oct 2013)

De hecho son las 15,40 y siguen sin coger. Ya he perdido toda la mañana y varios días precedentes y creo que también voy a perder la tarde.


----------



## jabubur (17 Oct 2013)

ruixat dijo:


> De hecho son las 15,40 y siguen sin coger. Ya he perdido toda la mañana y varios días precedentes y creo que también voy a perder la tarde.



Yo sigo igual. Desde el lunes no cogen el puñetero teléfono. Uno de los que has puesto al final tras esperar me lo descuelgan y me dicen que la centralita había derivado mi llamada y que me pasarían con la persona adecuada después de hacerme un rato la rosca.
Pues os podéis creer que estuve 15 minutos con la puñetera musiquilla en el teléfono esperando a que me atendieran. Como es lógico nadie descolgó.
Ahora mismo he vuelto a llamar y da comunicando. No sé que cojones pasa con oficina directa, pero por mi parte debo calificar el servicio de atención telefónica tras la fusión de NEFASTO. :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## ruixat (17 Oct 2013)

ayer al final me cogieron el teléfono a las 4 de la tarde. Me dijeron que se había tramitado la cancelación de un depósito que había pedido.

ahora entro y veo que el depósito no se ha cancelado.

Vuelvo a llamar y siguen sin coger el teléfono.

Esto es un corralito.


----------



## jabubur (20 Oct 2013)

Los teléfonos tanto de oficina directa como de banco pastor no sirven a fecha de hoy para nada ya que no hay atención telefónica al otro lado del teléfono,(NO SÉ SI LOS HABRÁN DESPEDIDO A TODOS TRAS LA FUSIÓN) :abajo:. 
El viernes no tuve más remedio, y en una oficina de banco pastor tuvieron que arreglarmelo sí o sí.
Bueno sólo tengo que decir que ahora accedo perfectamente a mi cuenta de oficina directa.:rolleye: y eso que el problema era que no tenía dado de alta un número de teléfono móvil vigente.
Tengo también que decir, que antes de ir a la sucursal de banco pastor fui a una de banco popular que me pilla más cerca en la que NO quisieron solucionarme el problema porque decían que tenía que ir a una oficina de banco pastor, vamos, podían acceder a mis datos pero no querían modificarlos los muy ca***nes  (VIVA LAS ABSORCIONES BANCARIAS Y EL SERVICIO AL CLIENTE MULTIPLICADO POR EL NÚMERO DE OFICINAS ABSORBIDAS)
En resumidas cuentas, si tienes una oficina de banco pastor acercate y solucionalo allí, porque telefónicamente es todo un desastre.
Los que nos hicimos clientes por la comodidad de hacer los trámites desde casa, al final, no sirve para nada.
::::


----------



## Hulk Hogan (20 Oct 2013)

A mí me han enviado este correo, por si os sirve de algo:


Estimado/a cliente:

Para su operativa con Banco Pastor, Banco Popular u Oficinadirecta.com, y ante la saturación 
que se ha producido en nuestras líneas telefónicas, hemos habilitado los siguientes 
canales con el fin de solucionar, en el menor tiempo posible, cualquier duda o incidencia que pueda tener.

- El teléfono gratuito 900 816 196
- Cualquier sucursal de Banco Pastor o Banco Popular

Sentimos las molestias causadas. No dude en contactarnos por cualquiera de estos canales.

Banco Popular


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2013)

Alguno aún no se ha percatado que el futuro de los ahorros reside en el bank run: fuera Santander, BBVA, La Caixa y cajas en general junto a Popular y bancos regionales o de origen regional.


----------



## jlvljlvl (20 Oct 2013)

Yo me largo mañana a Ing con su cuenta sin nomina, cero gastos, estos cabrones después de tener con ellos un deposito y una cuenta corriente, me pasan "a su favor" 26,99 y la tarjeta de débito 20 euros, les dije que entraban 1000 y pico euros en esa cuenta que tenían que quitarme los 26,99 me dijeron que como no era ni nomina ni pensión que no había devolución, así que a tomar por el culo el popular me largo.
Edito: Tenian un follon de la virgen en la oficina con el tema de la banca por internet, una de las mesas que estaba hablando con alguien por telefono estaba intentando calmarlo/a la debía estar poniendo guapa...a mi me dieron la tarjeta esa nueva y funciono.


----------



## der_Europäer (20 Oct 2013)

Yo por ahora, cero problemas. La única pega es que antes podía acceder a una cuenta de la que era autorizado y ahora no.


----------



## Thom son (21 Oct 2013)

Y eso que era en Oficina Directa. Si llega a ser Indirecta...


----------



## vk90 (22 Oct 2013)

He conseguido hablar con Oficina Directa después de 1 semana de espanto. Tienen montado un lío de narices. Resumo lo que me ha dicho:

- Que todo el caos viene por la saturación de llamadas antes los muchos cambios y fallos.

- Que de momento se pruebe a usar estos números: 91 529 95 70 - 900 816 196

- Que cuando todo se haya solucionado se podrá seguir usando el 981 77 91 00

- Que han cambiado los número de cuentas de Oficina Directa, pero que no hay que preocuparse por las domiciliaciones, solo empezar a usar los nuevos pero que valen los dos. Que son cuentas de O.Directa, no de Pastor ni Popular.

- Que no saben cuando volverá a funcionar bien el teléfono ni cuando dejará de haber saturación. Que por favor seamos pacientes que no hay corralito ni saquemos el dinero del banco, que es por saturación al cambiar la web, al cambiar las tarjetas de claves, que a ucha gente no les han llegado, que están fallando muchas cosas y es cuestión de tiempo (días, semanas..) que se vayan solucionando.

- Que seguirán atendiendo los mismos de siempre desde Galicia, no Call Centers cutres ni dese Banco Popular.

Y eso es todo por ahora. 

¿Qué pensáis? ¿Hay peligro de algo, os huele mal...? Iba a transferir mi dinero en OD a otro banco hoy mismo, pero de momento espero.


----------



## DarkRigel (22 Oct 2013)

vk90 dijo:


> He conseguido hablar con Oficina Directa después de 1 semana de espanto. Tienen montado un lío de narices. Resumo lo que me ha dicho:
> 
> - Que todo el caos viene por la saturación de llamadas antes los muchos cambios y fallos.
> 
> ...



A mi me llamaron ayer para confirmar si había podido entrar (tenía varias llamadas perdidas de ese número pero no pude atenderles antes) y si estaba todo bien, le dije que sí, que me había llegado la tarjeta de coordenadas unos días atrás y todo ok.

Yo no estaría preocupado, este cambio se anunció hace meses, y todo el lío montado me suena más a chapuza informática + retraso en el envío de las tarjetas + usuarios inútiles ante cambios en una web.


----------



## vk90 (22 Oct 2013)

Hilos en Rankia con mas información que aquí.

Nueva web de Oficinadirecta.com ya activa (16/16) - Rankia

Chapuza informática Oficina Directa (2/2) - Rankia

Hay uno que dice que ahora en la web hay que desactivar la casilla de permiso para ceder datos a terceros porque viene por defecto activada... Me suena a coña, y además no encuentro esa casilla. ¿Es una coña, no? ¿O el Popular es la madre de todas las basuras de banco? Oficina Directa era cojonuda. Yo estoy con ellos desde el año que inauguraron el banco telefónico, mil años antes de que existiera internet.


----------



## DarkRigel (22 Oct 2013)

vk90 dijo:


> Hilos en Rankia con mas información que aquí.
> 
> Nueva web de Oficinadirecta.com ya activa (16/16) - Rankia
> 
> ...



Yo no encuentro nada relativo a la cesión de datos a terceros...


----------



## vk90 (22 Oct 2013)

DarkRigel dijo:


> Yo no encuentro nada relativo a la cesión de datos a terceros...



Ni yo. Preocupado me deja el que lo ha dicho y no dice dónde.


----------



## aleja (23 Oct 2013)

Hola, yo he recibido una llamada de 640013987 preguntando si había tenido problemas para entrar con la nueva tarjeta, les dije que no la había recibido y me pedían mi dirección para comprobar con una dirección muy antigua mía, me sonó rara, no era gallego el acento y el número no me sonaba de nada de OD. Desde qué número los han llamado a ustedes???


----------



## DarkRigel (23 Oct 2013)

A mi desde 911879500 y 911879300


----------



## vk90 (23 Oct 2013)

aleja dijo:


> Hola, yo he recibido una llamada de 640013987 preguntando si había tenido problemas para entrar con la nueva tarjeta, les dije que no la había recibido y me pedían mi dirección para comprobar con una dirección muy antigua mía, me sonó rara, no era gallego el acento y el número no me sonaba de nada de OD. Desde qué número los han llamado a ustedes???



Han contratado un call center de nivel basura con inmis y lo que surja.

Espérate cualquier cosa.

Dicen que es temporal, pero no te fíes.


----------



## ruixat (23 Oct 2013)

A mi me han llamado de un call de Galicia para ofrecerme un depósito. De los 20€ de comisión una tarjeta que ni tengo ni tuve nada se sabe 10 días después.


----------



## DarkRigel (24 Oct 2013)

ruixat dijo:


> A mi me han llamado de un call de Galicia para ofrecerme un depósito. De los 20€ de comisión una tarjeta que ni tengo ni tuve nada se sabe 10 días después.



¿que te ofrecieron si se puede saber? Me vence un depósito en breves...


----------



## Geyperman (24 Oct 2013)

DarkRigel dijo:


> ¿que te ofrecieron si se puede saber? Me vence un depósito en breves...



A mi me han ofrecido un deposito a 6 meses a un 1,5% y otro a 14 meses a un 2%, una basura practicamente. Tienen alguno más para más tiempo pero yo sólo les pedí info de los de un año aproximadamente.

Lo gracioso es que no son nada especiales por ser ya clientes, porque luego miré la página y son los mismos depósitos que ofrecen en general. Vamos que o lo metes a 2 años o mejor dejarlo en la cuenta deposito más que también es un 1,5% y lo tienen siempre.


----------



## DarkRigel (24 Oct 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> A mi me han ofrecido un deposito a 6 meses a un 1,5% y otro a 14 meses a un 2%, una basura practicamente. Tienen alguno más para más tiempo pero yo sólo les pedí info de los de un año aproximadamente.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que no son nada especiales por ser ya clientes, porque luego miré la página y son los mismos depósitos que ofrecen en general. Vamos que o lo metes a 2 años o mejor dejarlo en la cuenta deposito más que también es un 1,5% y lo tienen siempre.



Si me llaman ofreciendo lo que hay en la web les cuelgo directamente...


----------



## hispancarlos (24 Oct 2013)

Lo de oficinadirecta, es de juzgado, desde el 14/10/13 no se podia acceder a tus cuentas con ellos, dicen que avisaron?? para que cambiaras el user/pass, algunos que lo vieron(por lo visto estaba el aviso en una parte de la web que nunca se mira), cambiaron y el 14 tampoco podian entrar.

Yo me he tirado 3 dias, unas 12 horas de reloj colgado del telefono, sin saber que pasaba, sin poder acceder a mi dinero.

Han cambiado el numero de cuenta sin avisar, veremos que pasa cuando lleguen las domiciliaciones.

Mirar los comentarios que se hacen aqui:

La fusión de plataformas de Popular colapsa la atención al cliente de Pastor y Oficinadirecta | Mercados | Cinco Días

Al que dice que "usuarios no acostumbrados a cambio de web", decirle que la web mas cutre te envia email, lo anuncia en popup en su pagina etc..., esto ha sido una chapuza total y jugando con el dinero de los depositantes.

Por cierto la web sigue siendo al misma, no funcionaban tus claves de acceso a la cuenta, al broker etc..

Cuando cambio de servidor, los usuarios de mis web ni se enteran y un banco monta esta historia.

En fin los clientes de oficinadirecta hemos vivido en directo lo que todos tememos, no sabeis lo que es no poder acceder a tu dinero, no poder contactar con el banco, el susto es enorme, menos mal que se ha quedado solo en eso, un susto

Un saludo


----------



## Nexus65 (24 Oct 2013)

*Otro afectado de Oficina Directa*

Hola, buenas noches. 

Aquí otro afectado por los cambios de Oficina Directa, en mi caso habían mandado las tarjetas de coordenadas a una dirección de hace 13 años, que según ellos es mi domicilio. Me gustaría saber de donde han sacado la dirección, si soy cliente suyo desde hace solo 2 y anteriormente no había trabajado ni con el Pastor, ni con el Popular. Para colmo aparecia en mi lista de teléfonos también el de mi antigua dirección, ¿como han llegado esos datos ahí? 

Al final perdimos todo el lunes 14 para conseguir hablar con ellos y después de muchas llamadas fallidas solicitar el reenvío de las nuevas tarjetas de coordenadas.

En el caso de mi mujer encima el domicilio que le aparece ni nos suena, así podiamos estar reclamando las tarjetas de coordenadas. Desde luego que es para decirle cuatro cosas a los responsables de la unificación, no se puede hacer peor. 

Me dá que han hecho una chapuza al unir los datos de Oficina Directa con los del Banco Popular y gracias a la cual nos hemos quedado sin poder acceder desde sábado 12, que ya estaba la web fuera de servicio, hasta el lunes 21 que por fin llegaron las nuevas tarjetas de coordenadas a nuestro domicilio.

Para rematar la semana pasada a la tarjeta 4B de mi mujer se le debió de estropear la banda magnetica y no la admitia los cajeros. No es que no la reconozca, es que ni siquiera la coge el cajero, como si quisieras meter un ladrillo, lo mismo. Llamadas al teléfono que siempre comunica y cuando por fin lo conseguimos, resulta que sin tarjeta de coordenadas no podiamos solicitar una nueva tarjeta 4B, tócate los cojones. 

Bueno, no pasa nada pienso, sacamos el dinero con mi tarjeta 4B. Voy a un cajero del Santander y me cobraba 9€ de comisión por sacar 200€ (no hay comisión si sacas más de 110€), cancelo la operación para ver que pasa. Después de varias horas para conseguir hablar con ellos por teléfono, me dicen que aunque ponga eso en el cajero que no me van a cobrar la comisión, que con esto de los cambios están pasando cosas raras pero que no me preocupe. Me armo de paciencia y voy al cajero a sacar el dinero. Ahora un nuevo mensaje me dice que ya he dispuesto mi tope diario de efectivo (lo tengo en 200€). Osea que cancelo la operación y lo computa como sacado. Al final no pudimos sacar el dinero hasta el día siguiente en una oficina del Pastor, menos mal que sólo eran 200€, si les pido más todavía estoy esperando.

Hemos intentando cambiar los domicilios que han cambiado ellos por que les ha salido de los mismos. Pues resuta que no se puede hacer por teléfono, ni desde la web, ni desde una oficina del Banco Pastor. La única solución que nos han dado es una dirección de email para que comuniquemos la incidencia. Lo curioso es que tengo el nuevo contrato del Banco Popular con fecha del dia 14 y con mi dirección correcta, como puede ser tan difícil solucionar un error tan evidente. Pues nada, a fecha de hoy sigo esperando noticias suyas. ::


No sigo por no aburrir, desde luego en cuanto esto se calme saco la nómina, los depositos y cierro todo, esto es un cachondeo.





DarkRigel dijo:


> Yo no encuentro nada relativo a la cesión de datos a terceros...



Creo que esa opción aparecía dentro 'Area personal' / 'Contratos', pero la he buscado y ya no la encuentro, ha desaparecido pero yo también la he visto y efectívamente por defecto estaba activada la cesión de los datos a terceros. Era un icono a la derecha de donde está ahora 'Exclusión de contratos', deben de estar todavía haciendo cambios.

Perdón por lo extenso del mensaje. Saludos, Nexus.


----------



## DarkRigel (25 Oct 2013)

Me estoy empezando a preocupar por la nómina de este mes....espero que llegue sin incidencias...


----------



## ProfePaco (25 Oct 2013)

DarkRigel dijo:


> Me estoy empezando a preocupar por la nómina de este mes....espero que llegue sin incidencias...



no creo que haya problemas con eso.

a mí me mandaron la nueva tarjeta a....¡casa de mis padres!

yo de momento sigo la confianza con ellos. Fui uno de los primeros clientes cuando empezaron como banco telefónico y mis amigos me veían raro por elegir un banco así... aun no se podía operar por Internet en ningún banco entonces.

Siempre han sido una maravilla en el trato y todo ha funcionado bien. Pero es verdad que no hay que casarse con nadie. Pero de momento sigo con ellos.


----------



## DarkRigel (25 Oct 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> no creo que haya problemas con eso.
> 
> a mí me mandaron la nueva tarjeta a....¡casa de mis padres!
> 
> ...



Yo llevo 3 o 4 años con ellos y cero problemas. El reciente cambio no me ha afectado, la tarjeta llegó y pude acceder sin problemas, pero cuando el río suena....


----------



## Gil Gunderson (28 Oct 2013)

Es un PUTO DESASTRE.....!!!!!

Soy cliente desde 2007 y nunca he tenido problemas...hasta el cambio y fusión bancaria....

Resulta que le llegan las tarjeta con las coordenadas nuevas a mi mujer correctamente...y a mí me mandan la dichosa tarjeta a.....LA CASA DEL PUEBLO DE MIS PADRES!!!!, que ni siquiera es la habitual.... ¿de dónde cojones han sacado esa dirección???... es alucinante.....

Llamo al 900 gratuito..y efectivamente es un call center panchito que no tienen ni la menor idea de que va el asunto... y cuando consigues que te pasen con un agente oficial de oficina directa...pues media hora o más de espera....INCREIBLE. y algunas señoritas...de mal humor, secas y antipáticas....vamos como si te hicieran un favor y con aires de "me importa una puta mierda tu problema". 

Lo de que te cobran en los 4b comisiones de escándalo por sacar dinero es cierto....cuando se supone que son gratuitas al sacar dinero...bueno gratuitas eran antes de la crisis...hasta hace poco tenías que sacar 110 euros o más para que no te cobrases, saltándose así lo pactado inicialmente.... No me extrañaría nada que de aquí a poco, nos cobrasen las tarjetas de debito por "mantenimiento" y comisiones absurdas como el resto de los bancos.... teniendo que reclamar una y otra vez y perdiendo tiempo y dinero llamando al 902 330 330.... en fin.... ASCO DE BANCOS Y DE SU CASTUZA... estoy harto!!!!..


----------



## qedao (1 Nov 2013)

Llevo varias semanas esperando la tarjetita, a alguien mas le ha pasado?


----------



## Geyperman (1 Nov 2013)

qedao dijo:


> Llevo varias semanas esperando la tarjetita, a alguien mas le ha pasado?



A mi aún no me ha llegado. Me da igual porque al final fui a una oficina y me la dieron en mano. Pero me jode que llamé el día 12 y me dijeron que la tarjeta ya estaba en correos.

a eso podría sumarle la comisión anual por la visa que antes no cobraban, la de los cajeros
Unos sinvergüenzas informales. Sí no tuviera allí la hipoteca les iba a dar el sol.


----------



## alembert (1 Nov 2013)

Hoy es un gran día. Traspasados todos los depósitos a la cuenta operativa. Mañana transferencia del saldo a otra entidad. Nóminas cambiadas y recibos ídem. Estaba desde 2001 y todo perfecto. Pero un banco es confianza, y lo que ha pasado ha sido tan fuerte que no me perdonaría nunca seguir ahí y que me vuelva a pasar.


----------



## Occam (5 Nov 2013)

¡¡No veáis que pesadilla!!
Llevo más 2 semanas sin poder ni ver un depósito que tengo allí, "renovado automáticamente"
Me mandaron la tarjeta de claves, pero habían cambiado sin avisar mi usuario y contraseña y de nada me servía. Tras hablar mucho tiempo por teléfono, me mandaron una solicitud de nuevas claves que firmé y adjunté DNI ipso facto... aún sigo esperando contestación.

Fuí a la oficina física del popular a ver qué pasaba. Les pido posiciónd e mis cuentas y me imprimen 2 papeles: una la cuenta de se cobran los intereses y la otra vacía. 
Tras mirarlas horrorizado, pregunté explícitamente por el depósito que tenía. "Ah si, aquí veo que tienes uno. Pero no puedo ver cuánto hay metido. Si quieres algo habla con el interventor que yo no te puedo dar mas información."

Con el interventor mejor, verifica que están mis perras dentro, hago solicitud de cancelación firmada, fotocopian mi dni, me da nuevas claves de acceso, me asegura que estará cancelada ese mismo día o a primera hora del siguiente... pero nada, mi depósito sigue sin cancelarse. 

Mañana vuelvo, pero a cancelar todo lo mío y lo de mi mujer. En cuanto llegue la pasta a cuenta corriente, nos las llevamos con OTE y cerramos todo, ¡no nos verán más!


----------



## malayoscuro (6 Nov 2013)

Yo me uno a la lista de damnificados. Tengo dos cargos de hace varios días bajo el epígrafe "Cargo a su cuenta xx euros" sin más detalle y sin posibilidad de cotejar a qué corresponde. Puede ser la factura de la luz, pero también puede ser el pago en un club de carretera...

Antes se podía ver el detalle de cada uno de los cargos y ver quien lo emitía, ahora nada.

Los intento llamar y después de decir mis datos a un programa me atienden para decirme que me pasaban con un operador, pero me advertían que estaba la cosa saturada. Después de 10 minutos esperando me canso y cuelgo. Acto seguido les envío un mail exponiéndoles la situación y advirtiéndoles que o me dan una solución o antes de fin de año me cambio de banco. Sin respuesta de momento.


----------



## threpwood (6 Nov 2013)

A mi hoy me han devuelto unas comisiones cobradas indebidamente y he hecho una transferencia sin que me cobraran de más. Parece que las cosas se van normalizando.

Saludos,


----------



## Occam (6 Nov 2013)

Hoy me han llamado por primera vez, tras hablar con operadores del canal telefónico, con el servicio de incidencias, con los cajeros de la oficina y al final con el interventor, ya harto para cancelar todo y marcharme.

Pero me llamaban no para solucionarme nada, sino porque habían visto que he cancelado el depósito, para preguntarme que por qué y para ofrecerme otras cosas...


----------



## ruixat (7 Nov 2013)

A mí me acaban de contestar hoy -7 de noviembre- al correo que envié el 16 de octubre....

Ya no tengo nada con ellos, naturalmente.


----------



## DarkRigel (8 Ene 2014)

Pues ahora me toca mi sufrir problemas con esta gente, y mira que siempre los defendí.
El día 3 venció un depósito y hoy día 7 aún no me han devuelto la pasta a la cuenta operativa. He intentado llamar varias veces pero siempre están todos los agentes ocupados, les he enviado un par de mensajes a través de la oficina online y esperando estoy...
En cuanto me devuelvan la pasta cliente que han perdido.


----------



## RuiKi84 (8 Ene 2014)

DarkRigel dijo:


> Pues ahora me toca mi sufrir problemas con esta gente, y mira que siempre los defendí.
> El día 3 venció un depósito y hoy día 7 aún no me han devuelto la pasta a la cuenta operativa. He intentado llamar varias veces pero siempre están todos los agentes ocupados, les he enviado un par de mensajes a través de la oficina online y esperando estoy...
> En cuanto me devuelvan la pasta cliente que han perdido.



Vaya cuadrilla.... no me jodas, si algún pardillo se le olvida reclarmar su deposito o la familia de algún difunto no sabe de esto, pues eso que se llevan por delante. A mi también me vence un depósito con ellos el día 20 de este mes, ya irás contando, pero posiblemente también sacaré mi dinero para siempre(si queda algo) :fiufiu:


----------



## DarkRigel (8 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Vaya cuadrilla.... no me jodas, si algún pardillo se le olvida reclarmar su deposito o la familia de algún difunto no sabe de esto, pues eso que se llevan por delante. A mi también me vence un depósito con ellos el día 20 de este mes, ya irás contando, pero posiblemente también sacaré mi dinero para siempre(si queda algo) :fiufiu:



Al final hoy tras una larga espera en el teléfono conseguí hablar con ellos y asunto resuelto. Resulta que no llegaba con avisarles por escrito en SU página de que no quería renovar el depósito que tenían que escucharlo de mi voz....


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Ene 2014)

Yo también dejo de trabajar con ellos ante su incompetencia. Sigo esperando respuesta desde hace un mes por cargos incorrectos. Siguen reteniendo lo que no es suyo. Hasta la visssssssta PastorPopular


----------



## estalviador (9 Ene 2014)

Yo también tengo pendiente una OTE para llevarme la pasta. Ojo que pregunté si la cuenta tiene comisión una vez se deja a 0 y me dijeron que si, por lo que una vez hayais vaciado la cuenta hay que cerrarla (cosa que me parece increible para un banco online).


----------



## speed (9 Ene 2014)

estalviador dijo:


> Yo también tengo pendiente una OTE para llevarme la pasta. Ojo que pregunté si la cuenta tiene comisión una vez se deja a 0 y me dijeron que si, por lo que una vez hayais vaciado la cuenta hay que cerrarla (cosa que me parece increible para un banco online).



Gracias por la información.


----------



## alembert (9 Ene 2014)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Yo también dejo de trabajar con ellos ante su incompetencia. Sigo esperando respuesta desde hace un mes por cargos incorrectos. Siguen reteniendo lo que no es suyo. Hasta la visssssssta PastorPopular



Yo estoy en el mismo caso y lleva ya casi dos meses.
Pero hasta que no recupere mis 20 euros pienso estar llamando sin descanso (desde el trabajo). Lo siento por los que cuando llaman no les atienden, pero no me dejaré robar fácilmente.
Me siento como los de televenta.


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Ene 2014)

El día 18 me venció un deposito con ellos, como yo no les avise, automáticamente renuevan el deposito con las condiciones actuales. Menos mal que no me ha pasado nada...
Hoy he dado orden para finalizar ese deposito(después de 4 o 5 llamadas), en cuanto se haga efectivo, cerrare mi cuenta con ellos. Lo curioso de esto es que nada mas colgar el teléfono, me han llamado desde otro departamento para ofrecerme un nuevo deposito, para pedir la pasta ajena están muy vivos y no le importa molestarse, pero para devolverla, les cuesta dios y ayuda. 

En resumen, otro deposito que se cambia a la renta variable.


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Ene 2014)

Ayer, tras mes y medio, me devolvieron mis 40 eyrípides.
Hoy hemos confirmado el cierre de cuentas y demás solicitado en sucursal de popular no sin impedimentos varios hace el mismo mes y medio.
Hasta nunca )


----------



## cifuentes (23 Ene 2014)

Ya tengo las cuentas a cero con ellos, despues del fin del deposito al 4,5. 

¿Para cerrarlas tengo q ir a una oficina o puedo hacerlo online? No tengo ni recibos ni tarjetas, solo la cuenta a 0,0


----------



## RuiKi84 (23 Ene 2014)

Ayer cancelé el deposito y hoy he llamado para que me transfieran toda la pasta a mi cuenta de ibercaja, en principio mañana debería haberse echo efectivo. He aprovechado la llamada para cancelar la cuenta, me han quedado 0,02€ no entiendo porque, y me han ofrecido donarlo a una ONG, algo a lo que he accedido.


----------



## DarkRigel (23 Ene 2014)

cifuentes dijo:


> Ya tengo las cuentas a cero con ellos, despues del fin del deposito al 4,5.
> 
> ¿Para cerrarlas tengo q ir a una oficina o puedo hacerlo online? No tengo ni recibos ni tarjetas, solo la cuenta a 0,0



Llama y cancela, no la dejes a 0, que si no hay domiciliada nómina tiene comisiones seguro.


----------

